# Beam & Plate Shoring Removal Help / Suggestions



## Ford310 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello All,

Im looking for some suggestions / help with a current site problem we are encountering.

We are trenching (for 90" Storm Drain Pipe) 25 - 30 feet deep. Due to poor soil conditions and parallel utilities, Sold Sheeting is the only way to shore the trench. Although installing the shoring can be difficult at times, we can get it done.

We pre-drill beam holes, and install the 40' 89# I Beams. We are *required* to backfill the bottom 10 feet of the beam holes with 2-sack slurry...then we can use sand for the remaining 30 feet.

The problem comes when we need to remove the beams. For the most part, we are able to remove the 8x20' plates (its not easy though) using the CAT 385 Excavator. The beams can not be removed. When pulling on the beams using the 385, we rip the webbing out of the beams, and they have not even moved. We even pull so hard that be are constantly breaking 100-ton shackles.

The easiest fix would be to use a vibrator to extract, however, the owner will not allow this.

Any alternate Ideas, equipment, solutions that might be able to help me out would greatly appreciated. 

btw...the project is location in California.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I was going to say a vibrator, but I guess that it out of the question. How come they will not let you use one ??

BTW.......I need to see pictures of this.


----------



## Ford310 (Feb 28, 2010)

rino1494 said:


> Well, I was going to say a vibrator, but I guess that it out of the question. How come they will not let you use one ??
> 
> BTW.......I need to see pictures of this.



Work is for a public agency, and the yahoo engineer (who has probably never stepped foot on a construction site) who put the project together just threw in a boiler plate spec which says no vibrating equipment is allowed. Trust me...ive exhausted all resources in trying to get an exception made.


----------



## Ford310 (Feb 28, 2010)

rino1494 said:


> BTW.......I need to see pictures of this.


 
Picture of the excavated Shored Trench w/ pipe installed. 

If you have interest in seeing more pictures, send me a private message with your email, and ill send them to you or provide you with a link and pw.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Now that is impressive!!!:thumbsup: Looks like a fun job, minus the beam removal. 

I may be way off, but could you "slide hammer" them out??? A static pull obviously proves to be too much, but if you build a spring loaded slide hammer to yank on them with, it may work. Basically the reverse principle of drop hammering pilings into place.


----------



## Ford310 (Feb 28, 2010)

cexcavation said:


> Now that is impressive!!!:thumbsup: Looks like a fun job, minus the beam removal.
> 
> I may be way off, but could you "slide hammer" them out??? A static pull obviously proves to be too much, but if you build a spring loaded slide hammer to yank on them with, it may work. Basically the reverse principle of drop hammering pilings into place.


 
Im not too familiar with the "Slid Hammer". Could you elaborate, or provide a website to someone who does this?

Thanks!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

google is your friend


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1350383230781987364#


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

How about an impact extractor http://www.miniape.com/default.asp?pgid=138


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Ford310 said:


> Im not too familiar with the "Slid Hammer". Could you elaborate, or provide a website to someone who does this?
> 
> Thanks!


I think Day and Nac are on to what I am getting at. I cannot elaborate beyond the concept, as I do not have experience in this type of work. 

Simply put, pulling a bearing with a come along vs. a slide hammer is night and day. Static vs. impulse force is what gives and impact wrench a greater advantage over a breaker bar. 

If you could somehow direct the force of a Jackhammer upwards rather than downwards, then you would have what I am talking about.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Ford310 said:


> Picture of the excavated Shored Trench w/ pipe installed.
> 
> If you have interest in seeing more pictures, send me a private message with your email, and ill send them to you or provide you with a link and pw.


You are not set up to receive pm's. Here is my e-mail. I love to see pics of challenging jobs like this, that is why I am so curious.

[email protected]


----------



## pce (Apr 12, 2009)

Try using your compactor mounted on a machine for compacting your soil, a quick little shake will help out and won't cause to much vibration around the area you are working in. Need more pictures and info of the surrounding area as to why you can't use a extractor. If this is a public job, was this in the bid doc's on no vibrator ? if it was you are on your own, was it a verbal ? written ? they can't tell you how to do your job if they do they need to tell you how to get them out, he is the smart one. How about digging on the out side of the plates with a 1 foot bucket to relieve the pressure. Dan


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with PCE on this one. A vibrator extractor is just about the only way your going to get those out efficiently. You should be compensated for all the extra dinking around if cannot use a vibrator and there was nothing in the contract doc's to support that. Usually a nice Change Order request will change their minds in my experience. Nobody wants to use the proper equipment to get the work done these days. I can't tell you how many times I have had to pull out the old "Chinook Helicopter or all mighty Zeus line" to get some people to stop being so ridiculous and allow us to use the proper equipment for the job even if I "inconvenienced them". But that's the game these days. Either that or tell them if you can not use a vibe extractor you will have to leave them in and they will have to pay for the material loss.:laughing: Good luck to you


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Ford310 said:


> When pulling on the beams using the 385, we rip the webbing out of the beams...Any alternate Ideas, equipment, solutions that might be able to help me out would greatly appreciated.


Do you think its just the slurry backfill mucking up the works or other factors as well? 

Without knowing the salvage value of the piles it's impossible to know what's a cost effective alternative and what isn't. If I HAD to remove the piles (at any cost) I might try breaking up the backfill around the pile with a hydra-track mounted rock drill. You might even be able to lube the backfill soil with a chemical slurry mix.


----------

